# Collages



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for the bad waulity, its becuase i dowloaded them with big photo size, if you do want one. could you please post, big and not blury photos and let me know the name and what you would like. thanks jade


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

OH I have been wanting to get in on one of these forever!

Maddy: 6 yr old TB (Chestnut)

Brodie: 7 yr old QH (Buckskin)

Thanks! I am so excited!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok i will do these when i have time. do you wnat a seperate one for each of the horses?

i have been very porly with feveer.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it's no problem! you can do one with both horses 

feel better!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

is there anything perticular you wont on your collages, will start them tomorrow.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

have you got any clearer images i can use or any other photos to choose from as they are coming out really blury on my computer?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ummm here are some more ...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh thanks, there alot better. 
i will get going with them noww.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

also i would just liek to add, jackie bitu must take some credit for these collages and she is now helping me as well


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

we are going to try and do 2 collages, one for both horses and as many edits for your photos as possible, hope you like them

ether collages or edits will be on tonight


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

sweet! if it is easier for you to do one collage with both horses i am cool with that!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here is the collage of Brodie.
others will be on assap.
hope you likee


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is one, more will be on later or tomorrow, the collage of maddy will be on tomorrow as well, but meanwhile here yyou are. hope you like


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh I LOVE them both!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is some of me and Dozer. Can you make us one?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

why does Dozer look like he has a bloody chest and nose in the second pic??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hello. 

waiting list.
1.kchfuller-1 collage and 2 edits.
2.Dozer.
3. free??


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

kchfuller
here areyour edits off Brodie! :

hope you like !!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah so awesome! you guys are the best!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes please!!! Here's the pics I have' you can pick and choose which ones to use:


(if you use the one below, please crop out the girl on the right. Thanks)

























































































Thanks again!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The horse's name is Arthur, btw


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> why does Dozer look like he has a bloody chest and nose in the second pic??


I think it's the lighting


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> why does Dozer look like he has a bloody chest and nose in the second pic??


Its the lighting. Idk how it got there but believe me he wasn't bleeding or hurt or anything like that


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thankss !! 


okay equinphill... we shall do yours but we need to finish the others


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

icrazybout u sorry i cannot do your collage becoz your picstures are way too small and icant wok it out.
imsory x


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ok nevermind then


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks anyway


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

kchfuller :
here is your collage off maddy!
 
hope you like it 








x


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE it thanks! You guys did amazing work on all my pics- I can't thank you enough!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

aww thankss so muchh!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

equiniphilli
here is thee collage of arthur 

hope is okay ?
and wuld u like some edits?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

kchfuller
here are your other edits of maddy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lol, hope you like them


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

love em- thanks!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Its the lighting. Idk how it got there but believe me he wasn't bleeding or hurt or anything like that


 ok! i was kinda freaked out!! lol im glad hes not bloody!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks !! D: 
anymore requests ?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

???? bump bump


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

any more requestss!!


----------

